
Ask HN: Are companies open to let engineers do a trial week instead of interview - mulchmaker
I&#x27;m a software engineer in San Francsico with a good amount of experience on the frontend and I&#x27;m struggling with interviews. I&#x27;m in the middle of freelancing contracts, so I have time to do a trial position at companies instead of doing an interview. Does anyone know of any companies that are open to this arrangement or know of any services can that can facilitate this type of agreement?<p>I know interviewing is a skill, and it&#x27;s something one can learn, but I&#x27;m just curious if there are other ways to get over this hurdle.
======
slap_shot
I'm piloting a new platform where we pay you to write code (in a realistic
GitHub repo) and talk (video chat) to an independent engineer about your
solution.

Strong candidates complete the exercise in 4 hours and are paid $70 an hour.

If the independent engineer likes what they see, we refer you to the final
round of interviews at a hand selected group of companies we think are awesome
(competitive salaries/benefits, great products/teams).

Email me at interviewingisbroken@gmail.com if you are in SF/NYC and are
interested.

Also shoot me an email if you are interested in being the independent engineer
who interviews candidates. It's completely mobile, pays up to $150/hr is a
great way to make extra cash, learn new things, and meet new people. We're
looking for vast array of specialties, but mostly just really really smart
people.

------
mindhash
Offering a trial position wouldn't help you in negotiation and may reflect a
lack of confidence/skills.

I can relate to the trouble that you are going through. I usually volunteer
for onsite interview as that helps me present a version of me at work. I
communicate like i would while i am in the job. This also helps you adjust
yourself by looking at people and environment.

In case you want to put your best forward through work, try researching on
company, build a small project around the space and publish in github. take
feedback from friends or senior colleagues on this project.

Good luck with your search.

~~~
ghysl
Having a poorly paid job is better than not having a job though... especially
given the American healthcare system.

------
evm9
I think it's a possibility if targeting earlier stage companies or startups.

Larger companies are unlikely to make a drastic change in process to suit one
or a few candidates, especially considering this idea is something risky from
a legal & social perspective.

------
iosdevelprss
I'd love to see some research done on this. Please share any of your findings
here

